# hayter harrier 48 pro intek edge review



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I’m looking on buying a used Hayter lawn mover. After my Mountfied after 9 years has suddenly stopped working. I’ve heard Hayter are really good lawn mowers. Has anyone got one? Any advice on them please?


----------



## bigcarpchaser (May 6, 2008)

I’ve got one that’s about 20 years old which is just about still working although it need a new carb and apparently they’re like gold dust so I suspect it’ll end up on marketplace for spares by the end of the summer. 
I’d have another. This one was secondhand as well when I got it so it’s had a good workout. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Look into Honda mowers, very good engine, good part supply and you can also get them with a rear roller..


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

could always just replace an engine? I was left a lawn tractor when I bought this house 10 years ago and about 6 years ago the engine blew the side off so I sourced a new engine from fleabay for about £300 and swapped it over, went from a briggs and stratton 15.5hp to a briggs and stratton 17.5hp and not had a problem with it.

Might be worth a try for those of you with good chassis but old engines?


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Look into Honda mowers, very good engine, good part supply and you can also get them with a rear roller..


I will have to see if I can find one within budget. I've got £200.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

I've found this: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/hayter-h...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Although not much use to you, I’ve had an electric Hayter for 15 years, the thing is built like a tank, virtually indestructible, as for the petrol engines, I don’t know, but I haven’t heard any horror stories :thumb:


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

What about this Honda:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-HR...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

RDB85 said:


> What about this Honda:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Honda-HR...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


That's a smashing price, engines if regular serviced are running forever, mine is 8 years old, mowing mostly twice a week, never a problem.
My ex kept my previous one, the so and so, otherwise I would have one 15 years old.
Parts are easy to get, and easy start .


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> That's a smashing price, engines if regular serviced are running forever, mine is 8 years old, mowing mostly twice a week, never a problem.
> My ex kept my previous one, the so and so, otherwise I would have one 15 years old.
> Parts are easy to get, and easy start .


I've found one online from a seller, same model it's 19 years old for £180. Last serviced two years ago. All working.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Have w look, check if the deck is solid, let it run for a bit.
If you buy it, change at the absoluut minimum the oil.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Caledoniandream said:


> Have w look, check if the deck is solid, let it run for a bit.
> If you buy it, change at the absoluut minimum the oil.


I will do that. Hopefully it's still for sale as I think it's a great price. Especially when look what they are brand new and even some used prices are double that.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

The Hayter is a pro model and a very good mower but you have to bear in mind that it has been used by a pro grass cutter, most likely serviced regularly but has done the work, the Honda does seem very old and maybe i'm tight but that seems to much cash for me by that age the drive would worry me, i have used both in my business and i would go for the Hayter. The Honda is not as moveable as the Hayter, and parts are easier to get than the Honda.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

bigbrother said:


> The Hayter is a pro model and a very good mower but you have to bear in mind that it has been used by a pro grass cutter, most likely serviced regularly but has done the work, the Honda does seem very old and maybe i'm tight but that seems to much cash for me by that age the drive would worry me, i have used both in my business and i would go for the Hayter. The Honda is not as moveable as the Hayter, and parts are easier to get than the Honda.


It does seem quite a lot for the Honda. I've been bidding on a Hayter Harrier 48 Pro Intek Edge. It's been serviced regularly by a company. He has also informed me that it's getting new Drive Cable and Two Belts. Which seems good. That around £120 atm.


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Only buy a Honda if your lawn is perfectly flat. My front garden slopes and I've had 4 different Honda's and none of them coped with it. Either they were spewing fuel out over the deck, (which then lifted the paint), or smoking like Dot Cotton.

I only replaced my Hayter because it had already served 3 generations and the self drive packed up


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Ended up buying the Hayter £140.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Good choice if you can buy some Briggs and Stratton "fuel fit" this is an additive for modern fuels it will protect the carb especially over winter. Some garden centres sell but most garden machinery repair/sales outlets will sell it, they might try to sell you Aspen which is a box of fuel (5l) which is the same as adding the additive.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

Picked up the Hayer last night. Very impressed. I’m going to give the grass a cut tonight. Where would be the best place to get a new blade and oil?


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

Any where that sells mowers and or garden machinery will sell Briggs and Stratton oil, your mower should take 600ml and the bottles come in that size, to empty the oil tip the machine so the oil runs out of the filler (don't do it on the lawn as if any petrol comes out will kill the grass), put about 400ml in first and check the mark DO NOT OVERFILL.

Why do you think you need a new blade they are very easy to sharpen you can use a flat file or a corse sanding disc on a drill or if you have an angle grinder get a grinding disc or flap wheel, just make sure after you have sharpened it that the blade is balanced. If you do think you need a blade a garden machinery specialist shop will have them on the shelf there must be one in your area or google Hayter parts stockist, while you at it have a look at the air filter see if they put a new one in, if not give it a good brush the parts shop will have those as well.

If it was the mower in the pics you first showed a pair of wheels wouldn't go amiss but if you are just doing your own lawn they will last till next season.


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

bigbrother said:


> Any where that sells mowers and or garden machinery will sell Briggs and Stratton oil, your mower should take 600ml and the bottles come in that size, to empty the oil tip the machine so the oil runs out of the filler (don't do it on the lawn as if any petrol comes out will kill the grass), put about 400ml in first and check the mark DO NOT OVERFILL.
> 
> Why do you think you need a new blade they are very easy to sharpen you can use a flat file or a corse sanding disc on a drill or if you have an angle grinder get a grinding disc or flap wheel, just make sure after you have sharpened it that the blade is balanced. If you do think you need a blade a garden machinery specialist shop will have them on the shelf there must be one in your area or google Hayter parts stockist, while you at it have a look at the air filter see if they put a new one in, if not give it a good brush the parts shop will have those as well.
> 
> If it was the mower in the pics you first showed a pair of wheels wouldn't go amiss but if you are just doing your own lawn they will last till next season.


Thanks very much. This is the one I've bought:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Hayter-h...2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

That looks ok the blade will easy see you out this season just give it a sharpen plenty of life in it yet, my only concern is the crack in the bag i would try and repair asap other wise good buy 👍


----------



## RDB85 (Dec 28, 2011)

bigbrother said:


> That looks ok the blade will easy see you out this season just give it a sharpen plenty of life in it yet, my only concern is the crack in the bag i would try and repair asap other wise good buy


Done a first cut with it and I'm really impressed. The bag is of concern. I'm struggling with which is the correct replacement. As it doesn't appear to have any model numbers etc on it that I can see.

Also the seller added two new cables and two new belts at a cost of £50.


----------



## bigbrother (Jun 30, 2011)

You will find that most 48 bags will fit but finding one thats cheap is another problem, i would have a look at mower service/sales people and see what they have lying around.


----------

